# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ulva sp. (nossa costa) - Uma redutora de NO3 e PO4

## Bruno Quinzico

Olá amigos,

Após ter feito o refúgio resolvi experimentar a introdução de 2 macro-algas diferentes - a chaetomorpha (tropical) e a Ulva sp (nossa costa), com o intuito de tirar alguma conclusão acerca da utilização da última no aquário de recife.

Coloquei as 2 algas em condições semelhantes e verifiquei o seguinte:

A ulva entra em competição, por nutrientes, com a chaetomorpha e denoto um crescimento muito superior na Ulva, enquanto que a chaetomorpha está com um crescimento moderado baixo. Apesar do crescimento das 2 algas, os valores de NO3 e PO4 estão indetectáveis. 

Penso que nós (portugueses), temos uma alga que pode muito bem substituir a caleurpa (e outras algas tropicais) com bons resultados e facilidade de recolha. Outras vantagens é o facto de servir de alimento de grande parte dos peixes vegetarianos, e ter a capacidade de absorver metais pesados, principalmente o zinco e o cobre (Estudo aqui)

Entretanto descobri que esta alga está a ser utilizada para reduzir o NO3 e PO4, no japão, em sistemas de criação de peixes (redução de PO4 e NO3, através da ulva).


Assim, gostaria de ter a vossa opinião quanto a possiveis efeitos negativos que esta alga poderá ter trazido, a quem a experimentou ou conheça.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tenho um pouco de ulva no refugio e não notei problemas com ela, cresce bem, mas ainda não consegue diminuir suficientemente os nitratos.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Têm Ulva sp só no refúgio ou também no aquário?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá José,

Tenho Ulva no refúgio e no aquário (no closed loop para retorno da água que vem do refúgio)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos
Neste momento tenho no refúgio sargaço e mais umas quantas algas da nossa costa, das quais a base de uma laminaria da que se estão a dar bem, mas ainda é cedo para eu tirar conclusões, até porque me falta colocar algumas algas mais da nossa costa entre as quais a deslumbrante Chondria caerulensces de cor purpura intenso que podem ver nesta imagem que obtive há alguns meses atrás.

 

Mas penso que é uma boa aposta. 

Logo que possa coloco mais fotografias.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

E a temperatura ? Aguentam-se bem todas elas ?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> E a temperatura ? Aguentam-se bem todas elas ?


Bem, à semelhança do que acontece com as anemonas da nossa costa, as Ulva sp que vivem em poças devem aguentar temperaturas muito elevadas durante o Verão e na maré vazia...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mas isso é por pouco tempo e com oscilações diárias. Não é uma temperatura constante e permanente como a que estão sujeitas nos nossos aquários

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

A Ulva aguenta sem problemas, como disse anteriormente, está a crescer com uma temperatura constante de 26ºC e já está cá à cerca de 2 meses. A divisão onde está o aquário é climatizada, conseguindo que a temperatura se mantenha constante ao longo das 24h.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Curioso. Não tinha essa ideia. 
Pelo contrário, tinha a informação que era uma planta que necessitava muita circulação e não aguentava temps elevadas por muito tempo, por isso não a considerei para o meu refúgio.

Mas se é como dizes, melhor !

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Mas isso é por pouco tempo e com oscilações diárias. Não é uma temperatura constante e permanente como a que estão sujeitas nos nossos aquários


Sim, poderás ter razão. A constância da temperatura poderá ter influência na sobrevivência ou não da Ulva sp. nos nosso aquários.

Mas julgo que será mais importante a qualidade da luz do que propriamente a temperatura...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Curioso. Não tinha essa ideia. 
> Pelo contrário, tinha a informação que era uma planta que necessitava muita circulação e não aguentava temps elevadas por muito tempo, por isso não a considerei para o meu refúgio.
> 
> Mas se é como dizes, melhor !


Pois João,

devo corrigir...tenho Ulva à cerca de 4 meses (Novembro). Também já me tinham dado essa ideia (necessitar correntes fortes), no entanto experimentei e tem resultado com correntes muito fracas!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tb devo corrigir uma terrível gralha que cometi: escrevi planta em vez de alga..tss...tss....lamentável

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Tb devo corrigir uma terrível gralha que cometi: escrevi planta em vez de alga..tss...tss....lamentável


 :yb624:  ...nem tinha reparado!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

João, as algas pertencem ao reino plantae, por isso não há aí nenhum erro.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas
> 
> João, as algas pertencem ao reino plantae, por isso não há aí nenhum erro.


Também acho. São plantas marinhas!...

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

O cultivo de Ulva é muito utilizado em sistemas de policultura:

1 - tanques de crescimento com águas muito caregadas de compostos azotados resultantes da alimentação de peixes e das suas excreções.

2 - Água "suja" que é limpa por Ulva que absorve estes nutrientes e que cresce a um ritmo estonteante...

3 - Ulva usad para cultivo de Haliotis (orelhas do mar)

Vantagem: Não devolver água poluida ao mar e produzir uma espécie de elevado valor económico - as Haliotis.

A minha experiência indica que toleram bastante bem as temperaturas dos reefs.

Só mais uma coisa, as algas não são plantas nem estão no reino Plantae, estão no reino Protista... modernices...

Cumps

Ricardo Calado

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Só mais uma coisa, as algas não são plantas nem estão no reino Plantae, estão no reino Protista... modernices...
> Ricardo Calado


Ricardo, tens razão :Pracima:  . As algas são tendencialmente classificadas como Protistas. 
No entanto, esta classificação não é consensual :JmdALEnvers:  . 
Por exemplo, o guia FAPAS (Fundo para a Protecção dos Animais Selvagens :SbRequin2:  ) classifica a Ulva e todas as outras algas como pertencentes ao Reino Plantae, Subreino Thallophyta, Grupo Algae... 
Aqui 
http://curlygirl.naturlink.pt/protoctista.htm#algas, 
já inserem as algas no Reino Protista, mas se continuarmos a ler, aqui 
http://curlygirl.no.sapo.pt/reinos.htm, 
Cavalier-Smith, engloba as algas verdes no Reino Plantae.  
No entanto, fazendo uma pesquisa em qualquer motor de busca, facilmente se chega à conclusão que a classificação mais aceite é no Reino Protista.
Para não haver confusão :Admirado:  , o melhor é chamarmos-lhes algas :SbOk:  .

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas 

tenho um flavences pequeno no meu aquario sem refugio, e queria colocar Ulva para me baixar os nitratos.....a minha pergunta é a seguinte..

visto que o cirurgião é um peixe vegetariano, existe problema de colocar a ulva no aquário e ele comer demasiado, sendo projudicial para ele proprio?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas 
> 
> tenho um flavences pequeno no meu aquario sem refugio, e queria colocar Ulva para me baixar os nitratos.....a minha pergunta é a seguinte..
> 
> visto que o cirurgião é um peixe vegetariano, existe problema de colocar a ulva no aquário e ele comer demasiado, sendo projudicial para ele proprio?


Boas, Ruben.

Julgo que os peixes, ao contrário de nós, sabem equilibrar a sua dieta. Poderá comer Ulva, mas não de maneira a que lhe faça mal.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

pois, como desde a muito tempo sempre ouvi dizer que os peixes quanto mais comida lhes dão mais eles comem, daí o meu receio.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Ruben,

se colocares a Ulva, o Yellow tang pode não comê-la toda de uma vez, mas vai erradicá-la. Se queres introduzir uma macro-alga no aquário com o intuito de reduzires os nitratos, não podes colocar nenhuma especie comestivel pelos peixes residentes, caso contrário estarás a devolver os nitratos absorvidos ao sistema (através dos excrementos do peixe)

Um abraço

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas bruno

tambem já tinha pensado nisso.

Então sabes-me indicar alguma alga nao comestivél?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Ruben,

o problema é que as algas não comestíveis normalmente têm tóxicos que poderão prejudicar corais ou outros seres. Penso que a tua melhor hipotese é criares um refúgio!

----------


## Ruben Miguel

ok

pois, mas acho que nao tenho hipoteses disso, visto nao ter sump nem movel grande para fazer um hang-on....

mas vou pensar .

obrigado

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Gostaria de colocar uma questão.

Até que ponto é que a ulva não será prejudicial ao aquário.

Tratando-se de uma alga de crescimento rápido a sua colocação no refugio nao poderá fazer com que essa alga paase para o aquário tornando-se num problema de dificil erradicação.

Obrigado

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Pela experiência que tenhõ, não é muito agressiva, além que a sua fixação à rocha é muito fraca (muito fácil removê-la).

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá,

Além disso é uma alga muito apetitosa pelo que qualquer herbivoro lhe dá um controlo cerrado!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva
> 
> O cultivo de Ulva é muito utilizado em sistemas de policultura:
> 
> 1 - tanques de crescimento com águas muito caregadas de compostos azotados resultantes da alimentação de peixes e das suas excreções.
> 
> 2 - Água "suja" que é limpa por Ulva que absorve estes nutrientes e que cresce a um ritmo estonteante...
> 
> 3 - Ulva usad para cultivo de Haliotis (orelhas do mar)
> ...


 :Olá: Viva
Há já algum tempo que pretendia actualizar o que escrevi neste tópico e aproveito o que escreveu o Ricardo Calado não esquecendo também os relatos do Bruno Quinzico...que reforço com a evidencia abaixo que resultou de esquecimento/deixa que acabou por se converter em experiência que passo a relatar:

Pela leitura do livro do Professor Michael Weber da Estação Litoral da Aguda, sabia que esta alga era fora de serie, mas o que não sabia era o quanto fora de serie de facto é e assim numa das muitas incursões/expedições que faço à praia da Agua aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia, trouxe uma vez _Ulva rigida_ que coloquei dentro de um recipiente com tampa de fecho hermético no frigorífico, prateleira de cima e lá ficou esquecida um mês. Quando finalmente me lembrei, pensei cá para mim que aquilo lá por dentro deveria estar um pesadelo...mas mesmo assim abri...e para surpresa minha estava tudo fresquíssimo como no dia em que a recolhi, pelo que parte foi para o refúgio e outra parte para alimentar os peixes alguívoros. Disse cá para mim que um dia relataria isso mas não tinha imagens e um caso não é uma prova inequívoca, além disso pensei que o ambiente frio teria ajudado e ficou por aí. 
Recentemente, ou melhor há pelo menos dois meses, seguramente mais, fui recolher plâncton, algas e esponja e usei tudo excepto parte da Ulva rigida que se vê na imagem que assim ficou esquecida este tempo todo numa das casas de banho cá da casa, às escuras a maior parte do tempo, fechada dentro do balde na água do mar onde inicialmente veio. Durante boa parte do mês de Dezembro último houve obras cá em casa e o balde lá ficou sempre no mesmo sitio, sem luz, ar e coberto de pó...hoje resolvi abrir o balde com o intuito de o lavar e esperava o pior...enganei-me e as imagens documentam isso. Quando vi os búzios pensei cá para mim que já eram...enganei-me de novo...e agora foi tudo para o refúgio que estou a recuperar e como não arranjo _Chaetomorpha_ vai _Ulva rigida_ que passo a chamar de super alga. São duas experiências que acabei por fazer com resultado idêntico, por isso e para validar o resultado segundo o método científico :SbOk2:  :yb665:  necessitamos de pelo menos mais uma que produza resultado idêntico...alguém quer tentar :SbQuestion2:  :yb665: 

Para já o que posso dizer é que vou continuar a usar _Ulva rigida_ pelas suas qualidades depuradoras muito boas (e não medi valores da água do balde, mas vamos ver quanto tempo aguenta sem as algas), pela sua resistência, por ser um excelente alimento para os peixes alguívoros que apreciam muito e porque também não arranjo _Chaetomorpha_, nem nenhuma loja me arranja e mesmo que arranje, continuo a usar _Ulva rigida_ também. Para que conste, temos uma super alga cá nas águas de Portugal Continental e Insular, temos de aproveitar (e tem um sabor agradável :Coradoeolhos: ).



Aqui depois de retirada para o refúgio vemos dois búzios vivos e os restos de uma alga castanha que se foi decompondo. A água não tem qualquer odor resultante de decomposição, tem o odor normal da água do mar fresca e apresenta-se cristalina com algum sedimento resultante de sedimento original em suspensão e restos de uma alga castanha parcialmente decomposta.



Aqui no momento de abertura do balde.


Aqui na altura da abertura do balde.


Aqui à saída do balde.


Aqui à saída do balde antes de ser colocada no refúgio.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

tendo em conta a tua incessante procura (que tanto apregoaste  :SbSourire2:  )da chaetomorpha, manda-me por MP a tua morada, que eu envio-te um bocado, assim que puder.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> tendo em conta a tua incessante procura (que tanto apregoaste  )da chaetomorpha, manda-me por MP a tua morada, que eu envio-te um bocado, assim que puder.


 :Olá: brigado Bruno
Se entretanto proximamente não conseguir obter a Chaetomorpha, entrarei então em contacto contigo :yb677:  :Pracima: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Pedro,diz-me uma coisa.Sempre que vou á colecta da agua natural,estou para trazer dessa alga verde que é té tem na rocha e é fácil arranca-la,mas já tentei esfregar os dedos numa para ver se desfaz,mas não rasga-se.Agora digo isto,dar esta alga a herbívoro tipo Zebrasoma scopas;Zebrasoma flavescens;Zebrasoma veliferum etc.Não será difícil de ingerir essa?E também há vermelha.O que me dizem?Pois tenho facilidade em trazer sempre que vou á colecta.Fica esta minha duvida se me poderem ajudar.Um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro,diz-me uma coisa.Sempre que vou á colecta da agua natural,estou para trazer dessa alga verde que é té tem na rocha e é fácil arranca-la,mas já tentei esfregar os dedos numa para ver se desfaz,mas não rasga-se.Agora digo isto,dar esta alga a herbívoro tipo Zebrasoma scopas;Zebrasoma flavescens;Zebrasoma veliferum etc.Não será difícil de ingerir essa?E também há vermelha.O que me dizem?Pois tenho facilidade em trazer sempre que vou á colecta.Fica esta minha duvida se me poderem ajudar.Um abraço


 :SbOk2: Experimenta provar a Ulva rigida e ficarás a saber que sabor tem (tem um sabor agradável) , e a sua consistência que a dentição dos peixes alguívoros fácilmente rasga e lhes permite ingrir. Há muito tempo que dou esta alga como alimento e os alguívoros adoram-na. Outras algas como mencionas podem não ser bem aceites, terás de fazer experiência para avaliar. Aqui neste tópico * 	Algas comestiveis* tens algumas experiências com resultados interessantes.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Pedro,ok e obrigado por me tirares essa dúvida.Sempre que for á colecta vou trazer dessa pois bem fresca e é melhor.O meu ZF aceita bem qualquer coisa,pois vario a comoida claro e nem lhe pode faltar alga neste momento é nori.Vou experimentar dar dessa para ver a reacção dele depois digo alguma coisa.Outra coisa essa alga da nossa costa como poderei tentar que fique sempre fresca que não se estrague?Até quanto tempo é que essa alga deteriora-se,que já não é aconselhável dar aos peixes?Um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro,ok e obrigado por me tirares essa dúvida.Sempre que for á colecta vou trazer dessa pois bem fresca e é melhor.O meu ZF aceita bem qualquer coisa,pois vario a comoida claro e nem lhe pode faltar alga neste momento é nori.Vou experimentar dar dessa para ver a reacção dele depois digo alguma coisa.Outra coisa essa alga da nossa costa como poderei tentar que fique sempre fresca que não se estrague?Até quanto tempo é que essa alga deteriora-se,que já não é aconselhável dar aos peixes?Um abraço


 :SbOk2: Lê atentamente o post nº 29 deste mesmo tópico e tens resposta à tua pergunta.
Já agora também podes trazer nori fresco, Porfyra umbilicalis é uma das espécies de Porfyra que se liofiliza para fazer as folhas de Nori e que abunda também na nossa costa, vê aqui um exemplos de Porfyra umbilicalis, Porfyra tenera, Porfyra yezoensis no post nº 17 deste outro tópico que já te indiquei * 	Algas comestiveis*

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Pedro Oliveira

Bom dia

para já não vos posso dar uma garantia científica, mas devido a um trabalho que estou a fazer, precisamente na ELA com o Dr. Mike Webber, posso dizer que a _Ulva_ é uma alga oportunista com um potêncial de crescimento bastante elevado. Além disso é uma alga bastante apetecivel para a maior parte dos herbivoros do intertidal (e estou a recordar-me por exemplo das _Monodontas_ e _Gibbulas_). É ainda de muito fácil remoção, como foi anteriormente afirmado.

Por outro lado tem alguma desvantagem competitiva com outras algas (no meio natural - não faço ideia como será no aquário...), pelo que quando essas começam a aparecer com maior abundância ela tem tendência a regredir.

Espero que estas opiniões/observações ajudem!

Abraço!

----------

